# Website



## UDesign (Aug 21, 2012)

Is a website really that important? I ask because the pics of shirts simply do not look very good on the website, yet look awesome in person.


----------



## chasyx21 (Jul 28, 2014)

It does if your doing an online shop, but if your just targeting your local area and have store maybe it is not needed if your brand is well known.


----------



## iwantsomething (Jun 3, 2012)

If your pictures don't look good, that's really what you need to work on. As far as business, people will be more comfortable with someone with a website. It just makes you seem more like a real business.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

UDesign said:


> Is a website really that important? I ask because the pics of shirts simply do not look very good on the website, yet look awesome in person.


Hi Teresa, 

You don't HAVE to have a website, but you do need a web address to put on business cards and flyers, etc to give the impression of having a "real business". Websites are pretty simple to get done, as long as you're not doing e-commerce you really just need a page with your contact info, what you do and a few images.

If you really don't want to go to that trouble, at least do a Google+ or Facebook page for your business. 

I did this presentation some time ago about it. Maybe it will help: Marketing Your Custom T-Shirt Business - DTG Printer, Rhinestone Tees…


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

For me, a website is mandatory. I created a new subsidiary business under my main business. Registered the website just 2 weeks ago. Had visitors hitting the site the next day, and started to get orders on day #2 and every day since.

Downside of having a website is that it needs upkeep and a constant stream of updates. I like to blog on my websites, 2-3 times per week per site, with photos and special offers and reminders.

Many of my competitors put up websites that look great, but then they forget about them. Visiting a website that hasn't been updated in a year is not good for business. With my sites, visitors landing on the page know we're in business, know we're updating things, and can see a glimpse of the style of work we do. Photos don't show quality, but lots and lots and lots of photos show sustaining business. If people see that others are using you, they'll trust you more.


----------



## PublicNuisance (Sep 13, 2014)

I think it's really important! Borrow an awesome camera and take some great shots - it pays not to scrimp on visuals


----------



## Grizzityg (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes, having a website is extremely important. Focus on getting higher quality pictures and keeping the website instead of ditching the website altogether. I can honestly say that if I come across a business that doesn't have a website (whatever the industry may be), that is typically a red flag to me.


----------



## MetroMan (Sep 7, 2014)

I must ask a question that I haven't seen people mention before.

Do you take pictures of your t-shirts on a no head, no sleeve mannequin? 

In my opinion, a mannequin is a must. It shows what the garment will look like when the customer is wearing.

Pictures that have a t-shirt on a hanger or on the floor will 100% not drive any sales.

Look into it mate.


----------



## Creative Pile (May 5, 2012)

Yes! Websites are very important! *Your website is the new Storefront. *You can't have a sign on your shop and not fill up the store with merchandise right? 

As for the Photos, There's just something special about walking up to a store and grabbing a shirt.  you get to feel the product and try it on. Thats why online shops need great pictures! I have done product photography and know its all in the lighting. Either flat shirts or shirts on models, Lighting is key.

I would stay away from using mannequins to show your shirts. The mannequins can give you an idea what it might look on, But the fake body and plastic kill the feel of the shirts.


----------



## MetroMan (Sep 7, 2014)

Creative Pile said:


> I would stay away from using mannequins to show your shirts. The mannequins can give you an idea what it might look on, But the fake body and plastic kill the feel of the shirts.


I disagree, if you have an online shop then it is best to have a realistic view of what the shirt will look like when worn.

I have a background in web design/development (freelance), with a specialty in e-commerce.


----------



## 3rian (Dec 15, 2009)

What is your goal; to sell shirts or sell your brand?


----------



## Creative Pile (May 5, 2012)

Thats why I suggest using a real person. A model. Call all your friends and have them model for you. If you can't get your friends to model, at least don't use a mannequin without arms... the shirts look weird handing off the shoulders.



MetroMan said:


> I disagree, if you have an online shop then it is best to have a realistic view of what the shirt will look like when worn.
> 
> I have a background in web design/development (freelance), with a specialty in e-commerce.


----------



## HQCPSpecialTs (Sep 27, 2013)

I would say it depends a lot on the size and scope of your business. I'm the graphic designer for a local T-Shirt shop, and all we use is Facebook. The vast majority of our business is walk-in, but Facebook brings in a lot of customers.


----------



## Creative Pile (May 5, 2012)

I definitely agree! Walk-In traffic is the best!!! Having a shop with walk-ins can bring in lots a business if its a high traffic area.



HQCPSpecialTs said:


> I would say it depends a lot on the size and scope of your business. I'm the graphic designer for a local T-Shirt shop, and all we use is Facebook. The vast majority of our business is walk-in, but Facebook brings in a lot of customers.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, looks like your site isn't up at the moment, so I can't say for sure what your images look like.

In general, the templates people commonly use have a puny little photo of each shirt that you then have to click through to eventually get to a photo that is large enough to see well. Skip the puny photos and have photos that allow you to really see the designs right on the first page.

Sounds like your business is about making custom shirts for customers (as opposed to selling your own designs), so I guess you would have examples of past work for customers? 

A few shots of real shirts on real people are a good idea and really liven up a T-shirt page. Lighting is a key to good photos. If you lack the tools/skills to take good photos, hire a pro. Same goes for models, if you lack access to sufficiently "pretty" people to pose in your goods.


----------



## Creative Pile (May 5, 2012)

Hi NoXid, 
Were you talking about me?
Here is a link to the product photography & and photoshoots that we have had for clothing lines. 

OUR WORK | Creative Pile



NoXid said:


> Well, looks like your site isn't up at the moment, so I can't say for sure what your images look like.
> 
> In general, the templates people commonly use have a puny little photo of each shirt that you then have to click through to eventually get to a photo that is large enough to see well. Skip the puny photos and have photos that allow you to really see the designs right on the first page.
> 
> ...


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Creative Pile said:


> Hi NoXid,
> Were you talking about me?
> Here is a link to the product photography & and photoshoots that we have had for clothing lines.
> 
> OUR WORK | Creative Pile


 No, that was just my response to the TS.

I like your use of black and white on your site, and the way the tail of one letter hangs down out of the black into the white below. Simple and clean, but striking.


----------



## Creative Pile (May 5, 2012)

Thanks NoXid!


----------



## natthansimpson (Mar 26, 2014)

UDesign said:


> Is a website really that important? I ask because the pics of shirts simply do not look very good on the website, yet look awesome in person.


One option - I find interesting is piggyback buying your website... Basically piggyback buying a site designer means you and say 9 other screen printers all join forces to pay an awesome designer instead of each company paying a huge amount of money for individual webdesigners to custom build a site for thousands of dollars or buying a cheap template that requires you to pay a designer to use or update... Say what is $70 a month with a $200 set up fee when you consider your site will always be updated and fresh and if you ever want to upgrade site or add more functionality to the site you can pay individually or submit idea to group and pay 1/10th the price.. This is something i ran across a few weeks back and sounds really cool - I am game and if anyone of you is interested and not in my local 35611 zip - LETS DO IT>>... I'll post link when i find it - sorry... Basically you and several other screen printers all meet and discuss site details and with more "like minded business owners like yourself" you get a site taylored to meet the groups needs... Of course you don't want to piggyback with a company in your local area but you can with companies that you don't compete with... So for a few hundred dollars you get feedback from professionals in your industry and the designer simply does what he does best design...


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

PublicNuisance said:


> I think it's really important! Borrow an awesome camera and take some great shots - it pays not to scrimp on visuals


I believe any business without a website, is like a car without the engine, like a computer without a motherboard.


----------



## orphancollective (Nov 25, 2014)

Thats some really good advice thanks. What is your website? I am a graphic designer and just started to sell shirts. People buy them out of my backpack because I go out wearing them and they ask me about it. But that is it. I just started a big cartel website (dozens is my brand name) and my shirts are available for sale. 

I dont know how to generate views to my site though. Building a brand put aside, I just want people to see the designs and give them the chance to purchase. Thanks for any advice. Im 24 and learning alot from the more experienced players!


----------



## ilovefashion88 (Dec 9, 2014)

UDesign said:


> Is a website really that important? I ask because the pics of shirts simply do not look very good on the website, yet look awesome in person.


Hi UDesign,
If you're going to build up your own online business, website takes an important role. You MUST have a website to start e-commerce. I don't talk about the quality of a website. The first thing you need is to have a stable website. 

Best website platform for e-commerce is Magento. You can "Google" for it to learn more. I'm using it and it never let me down


----------



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

I think you should have a website to look professional. Doesn't have to be ecommerce, but give yourself a 1-3 site for a web presence.


----------



## deepbluex (Jun 24, 2011)

UDesign said:


> Is a website really that important? I ask because the pics of shirts simply do not look very good on the website, yet look awesome in person.


Customers will judge or question you if you DON'T have one.
"Why doesn't this guy even have a website?"

So even if you don't do online sales, setting up your own website is kind of a business must. It gets you an email address that doesn't have "@hotmail.com" on it or some other free service.

It's about projecting an image of being a serious business, even if you are small.


----------



## trendzmania (Mar 31, 2015)

yes in this era website is much necessary for any business , u need to click pics with very good camera so that pics will be in high resolution and buyers can attract


----------



## NinaX (Jan 29, 2016)

As for me, website it is your face, should be perfect)


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

I have no website...I do have a facebook page that I rarely update though.


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

According to me Website is not that important for selling your stuff but it is important to represent your brand as a complete package . Market your brand is the art and website is very helpful to market your brand and stuff you want to sell . Social Media is the best place to sell your product even most of my stuff sold via social media but i have a website .


----------



## Islandfever (Jan 10, 2012)

I will have to agree with the majority on the website, it's a must have! However, I am going to disagree with the need for your shirts to be shown on a model or mannequin. There are some huge and successful brands that sell without a model/mannequin tee and according to my wife, it's just not that important for a simple t-shirt as opposed to say, a coat or a dress or even pants. That's just my opinion (and my wife's opinion).


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes the website is important now a days, but make sure you a proper photo shoot of your products with a model.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

One of the beauties of having a site is that it works 24/7. Its great to get sales when you're not working. It allows customers who have seen your shirts in person to check out other designs whenever they want to.


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

hi...
I think website may help you to improve your business as well as your product advertisement.


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

it is very importent to have


----------



## TshirtBonus (Jan 19, 2016)

My solution is to use only illustrations on my web site. Some definitely won't agree with me, but I would rather spend my time creating new designs, performing SEO, and finding new ways to advertise...rather than finding models and taking photos.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If that works that's great. If you can find an approach that gets you enough sales then you'll be successful. You don't have to appeal to everyone. Following the general trend can make you impossible to distinguish among the crowd.


----------



## tuanbaby (Jul 10, 2020)

Website designed clothes must load good speed, user friendly offline.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Models? Mannequins? How many designs do you have - half a dozen?


Forget it! 



Get yourself some really good product mockups, where you can photorealistically display thousands of different designs without actually making up any product. Maybe add a customisation tool too, for those customers who want to personalise a design.


----------



## sketch-shirt (Jan 13, 2021)

Is website really a way to do it, or a Facebook page will be enough?

Thanks.


----------



## baltti.toun (Jun 2, 2021)

As far as business, people will be more comfortable with someone with a website.


----------

